# D-link dir 412 problem!



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, this problem is rare i think, my router worked today about 7 hours ago, then i plugged of power adapter for safetly when i went away from home( never know when thunder hits ), Now when i returned, i tried many ways to get accsess to internet or to router admin tools, but i couldnt. WAN and 3-G buttons behind router did boot the router before, but now they have no effect on LED lights.

Currently and passivly there are only 2 LED lights lit and they are power and data transmission thing( Waves )

Did i got broken router or it is just some problem?:4-dontkno
Tried all methods in d-link FAQ with 2 computers, one by one, nothing happened.
I have tried with 3 same and 1 different ethernet cables, but no effect..

Im rookie in those things... 

All i want to get is that my 3g internet modem into my router and to share internet to family members...
I only have had this router working great for 5 last days.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try a power cycle . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then

The order of turning them all back on is critical


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

my modem doesnt have power toggle, it is usb-stick with SIM card in it. i dont remember model but it is something HUWAVEI or such


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

How is the modem connected to the router??


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

Old Rich said:


> How is the modem connected to the router??


Modem is in USB port. Modem gets its power from router.


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

It will go to warranty recover tomorrow if i dont get help today. I think it is failed factory product what i got. Normally electronic products live over the power cut, but it didnt.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is a unusual arrangement . . hope a replacement helps


----------

